

NASA Found Water on Mars - wave
http://twitter.com/MarsPhoenix/statuses/873892564

======
eznet
Here is the NASA press release for those wishing for a bit more breadth than
Twitter can provide:

[http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2008/jul/HQ_08_195_Phoenix_w...](http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2008/jul/HQ_08_195_Phoenix_water.html)

